# [Solved] Probleme nach Upgrade zu ~arch

## herwig

Hallo,

Ich habe mein System auf ~arch upgegradet, natuerlich brav ein emerge -e system && emerge -e world mit anschliessendem etc-update durchgefuehrt.

Den Umstieg auf auf OpenRC habe ich auch beruecksichtigt und alles entsprechend angepasst.

Allerdings habe ich nun das Problem, dass ich ein englisches Tastaturlayout habe und STRG + ALT + F1, STRG + ALT + BACKSPACE etc. nicht mehr verwenden kann.

Meine xorg.conf: http://nopaste.info/038a9019c4.html

/etc/conf.d/keymaps: http://nopaste.info/92f369a2c5.html

make.conf: http://nopaste.info/d3d5b57e07.html

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 Jul 2008 05:36:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_AT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_AT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/pd-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnownext X a52 aac acl allib alsa amd64 audiofile bash-completion bcparanoia berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb divx dri dvd flac fortran gdbm gpm hal icecast iconv icq ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber jpeg kde live matroska midi mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp otr pam pcre perl png pppd python qt4 quicktime rar readline realmedia reflection samba session skins spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcl tcpd unicode vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavpack xinerama xorg xpm zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ideen?   :Confused: 

//edit: Auf der Konsole hab ich ein anderes seltsames Layout. Z.B. kommt wenn ich auf Ae druecke ein grosses Sigma, also englisch ist es zumindest nicht. Auf der Konsole kann ich auch durch die einzelnen Konsolenfenster wechseln.Last edited by herwig on Wed Aug 06, 2008 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## herwig

Mittlerweile hab ich nur noch im X ein englisches Tastaturlayout, also in der Konsole ist es nun wie es sein soll.

Ich hab jetzt noch mit meiner xorg.conf bei XkbModel (pc102, pc104 und pc105) herumgespielt, allerdings erfolglos.

Achja, ich verwende die nvidia-drivers-177.13, die mit der letzten stabilen Version funktionierts allerdings auch nicht.

Und nochmal ein aktuelles emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc6 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo x86_64)                                                                                             

=================================================================                                

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5                                                                                              

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 05 Aug 2008 10:04:01 +0000                                               

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                                     

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7                                                         

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                    

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3                                                                 

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1                                                               

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1                                     

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                     

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                   

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4                                                                       

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4                                                                   

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                   

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                     

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"                                                                  

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                      

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/config"                         

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"              

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"                                                                

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                 

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                                                                                             

LANG="de_AT.UTF-8"                                                                               

LC_ALL="de_AT.UTF-8"                                                                             

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                     

MAKEOPTS="-j8"                                                                                   

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                   

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"    

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                        

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                           

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kdesvn-portage"                                       

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnownext X a52 aac acl allib alsa amd64 archive audiofile bash-completion bcparanoiaberkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb divx dri dvd flac fortran gdbm gpm hal icecasticonv icq ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber jpeg kde latex live matroska messenger midi mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp otr pam pcre perl png pppd python qt4 quicktime rar readline realmedia reflection samba session skins spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcl tcpd unicode vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavpack xinerama xorg xpm zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logiomem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

klingt doch fast wie das altbekannte HAL (hoffentlich nicht  HAL-9000   :Razz:  ) problemchen!

schau mal hier, vielleicht ist es das: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-701646.html

für weitere hilfestellungen bräuchte man den inhalt von deiner /var/log/Xorg.0.log datei.

welche xorg-server version ist denn jetzt installiert? x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev version? evdev im kernel aktiviert??

----------

## herwig

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> klingt doch fast wie das altbekannte HAL (hoffentlich nicht  HAL-9000   ) problemchen!
> 
> schau mal hier, vielleicht ist es das: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-701646.html
> 
> 

 

Treffer! Musste einfach die entsprechenden HAL-Einträge machen damit nicht die Default-Werte geladen werden. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

----------

